# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Checkbox dans une datawindow

## Tito

Bonjour,

Je travaille sous PowerBuilder 9 et j'ai un petit soucis. Un dtail.
Je voudrais griser une colonne de type CheckBox et je n'y arrive pas. Pourtant, si je pose un checkBox directement sur une fentre, en jouant avec la proprit 'Enabled', pas de problme.
Dans ma datawindow, je peux rendre mon checkbox inaccessible en travaillant sur la proprit 'Protect' mais pas moyen de changer la couleur de fond du checkbox.

Si quelqu'un a une piste ou sait comment faire ...
Merci de votre attention.

----------


## Invit(e)

Faut que tu modifies en dynamique le taborder du control DATAWINDOW  0 de la colonne pour rendre indisponible la saisie.


tape F1 + TABORDER 
Specifies the tab value of the DataWindow control within the window or user object (0 means the user cannot tab to the control)

a+

 ::mouarf::

----------


## bombseb

il me semble que ce n'est pas possible de griser un checkbox dans une datawindow.... tu peux le rendre non modififable mais il ne sera pas gris  ::cry::

----------


## Invit(e)

mais deja tu empeches la saisie !! 

tu as eventuellement un moyen de le simuler , en placant une picture de 4 types , l'une 

non cochee  grisee 
cochee grisee 
cochee 
non cochee 

tu identifies si elle est grisee , auquel cas tu places cochee grisee ou non cochee grisee et par default cochee , ou non cochee .

dans tous les cas il te faudra un peu de code , pour ficeler le tout.

a+

----------


## pick ouic

pour griser un checkbox dans une datawindow,
il faut decocher le "3d look".  et le fond de la checbox pourra prendre la couleur de fond grise...

----------


## Invit(e)

ok mais ca donne pas le gris original

----------


## Tito

Merci  tous pour vos rponse.

La solution de Pick ouic est la plus proche de ce que je recherche mais c'est moche. Et surtout, la couleur de fond change tout y compris la couleur de fond du text.

Je pense que BombSeb  la rponse exacte : 



> C'est pas possible


 ::cry::  

Si d'autre piste se profil  l'horizon, je suis preneur

Merci de votre mobilisation  ::P:

----------


## Zandes

*dit*: *RSOLU*(voir plus bas)




> mais deja tu empeches la saisie !! 
> 
> tu as eventuellement un moyen de le simuler , en placant une picture de 4 types , l'une 
> 
> non cochee  grisee 
> cochee grisee 
> cochee 
> non cochee 
> 
> ...


Tu n'as pas  recrer une case  cocher, mais simplement de simuler une case  cocher grise. Il suffit d'afficher une image par dessus la case et de l'enlever lorsqu'on veut qu'elle ne soit pas grise.

*Edit*: *FAUX* 




> Mais mme a, je ne crois pas que ce soit possible...
> 
> Lorsque je cre / affiche une image avec un case  cocher grise, la case est rpte pour toutes les lignes (rows) de la DataWindow.
> 
> Il n'y a pas moyen de crer / afficher une image seulement pour une ligne en particulier...  moins que vous ayez trouv ?


Il s'agit de placer 2 images une par dessus l'autre (gris non coch et gris coch) et dans la datawindow, afficher la bonne image en fonction de ce que l'on veut ou ne pas les afficher si pas grise.

J'ai mme remplac automatiquement les cases  cocher normales pour ce systme (cres de faon dynamique).

J'ai test le tout et a fonctionne bien.

Si vous avez des question n'hsitez pas.

--
Zandes

----------

